# Canon EOS C300 PL In Stock at B&H



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 30, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-c300-pl-in-stock-at-bh/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-c300-pl-in-stock-at-bh/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-c300-pl-in-stock-at-bh/"></a></div>
<strong>Canon EOS C300 PL Mount


</strong>B&H has very limited stock of the new Canon EOS C300 video camera. It’s only available in PL mount for the moment. Priced to go at $15,999!</p>
<p>I did see a lot of them being used at NAB, not sure if they were loaners or people actually bought them.</p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Super 35mm-Size CMOS Sensor</li>
<li>PL Lens Mount to Accept Cinema Lenses</li>
<li>Canon XF Codec – 4:2:2 50 Mb/s MPEG-2</li>
<li>1920 x 1080i60 & True 24p Recording</li>
<li>Rotating 4″, 1.23 Mp LCD Monitor</li>
<li>HD-SDI Output, XLR Inputs</li>
<li>Dual CF Card Slots</li>
<li>Timecode I/O, Genlock In & Sync Out</li>
<li>Canon Log Gamma</li>
<li>Modular Design: Removable Grip & Monitor</li>
</ul>
<p><strong></strong><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/839221-REG/Canon_5819B002_EOS_C300_PL_Cinema.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS C300 PL at B&H $15,999</a> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Jedifarce (May 1, 2012)

I'm not sure I would buy that camera even if I could afford it. Technology is changing so rapidly, the C300 camera could be obsolete in a half a year.


----------

